# Crappie



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I’m hooking the boat to hit some water in search of crappie at daylight. Where should I go? Escambia? Gantt? Point A? Yellow River?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All have crappie- its not what spot you gonna go - its do you know an exact spot where you gonna go?
If not go to Talquin


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ima give millers ferry a shot saturday. Lets meet back up here monday and share reports


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Guess I’m going crappieless this year...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Guess I’m going crappieless this year...




Just happy i still got a boat. Saving money for a new ff and trying not to be pissed lol


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Ended up not being able to go... maybe in another week or so. Where is millers ferry?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bamasippi said:


> Ended up not being able to go... maybe in another week or so. Where is millers ferry?




Alabama river. Tossed a jig around right before dark - no bites


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Bamasippi said:


> Ended up not being able to go... maybe in another week or so. Where is millers ferry?


Just the other side of Camden,Al, on the Alabama River


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Well my parents are in town and I know I can put them on fish in the bay but they would much rather catch a mess of crappie? Before they go spend money on out of state license, can anyone tell me they’ve caught any crappie lately?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bamasippi said:


> Well my parents are in town and I know I can put them on fish in the bay but they would much rather catch a mess of crappie? Before they go spend money on out of state license, can anyone tell me they’ve caught any crappie lately?


 For the most part this area is not a destination for crappie. Escambia has a few as does yellow, Gant has crappie as does point A. You can also try lake Jackson in Opp or the Tensaw just across the bama line between here and mobile


----------

